# April Wine



## plato67 (Jan 13, 2008)

As a transplanted Maritmer in Ottawa, I've noticed that April Wine doesn't get nearly as much respect here in Upper Canada. I saw them 2 (?) years ago at the Capital here in Ottawa, and they rocked as much as they did the first time I saw them in the early 80's at the Aitken Centre in Freddy. They were definately using the same settings on the Marshall's....my ears were still ringing 2 days later.

I guess it's probably the same reason why I don't understand David Wilcox's popularity here...


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

plato67 said:


> As a transplanted Maritmer in Ottawa, I've noticed that April Wine doesn't get nearly as much respect here in Upper Canada. I saw them 2 (?) years ago at the Capital here in Ottawa, and they rocked as much as they did the first time I saw them in the early 80's at the Aitken Centre in Freddy. They were definately using the same settings on the Marshall's....my ears were still ringing 2 days later.
> 
> I guess it's probably the same reason why I don't understand David Wilcox's popularity here...



...artists like wilcox, blue rodeo, the hip, neil young etc etc etc always garner respect for being true to their own unique vision, rather then trying to be pop tarts.

-dh


----------



## Vincent (Nov 24, 2007)

April Wine is one of my favorite bands and is my favorite canadian band by far...I love their old classic stuff from years back.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...artists like wilcox, blue rodeo, the hip, neil young etc etc etc always garner respect for being true to their own unique vision, rather then trying to be pop tarts.
> 
> -dh


+1. 

Too bad you don't really know anything about the great music and bands of the day like April Wine. :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## WarrenG (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> +1.
> 
> Too bad you don't really know anything about the great music and bands of the day like April Wine. :smilie_flagge17:



Wait a minute, wasn't Mr. Henman IN April Wine?!?


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

WarrenG said:


> Wait a minute, wasn't Mr. Henman IN April Wine?!?


Hence the winking Canadian flag waving smilie-guy.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I truly, really dig both April Wine and David Wilcox, as different as they are. Then again, right now I have Pantera and Bear in the Big Blue House on my iPod, so my tastes are pretty diverse.

The old AW had great songs and an amazing overall sound and production. Everything just fit together like a fine tuned rock and roll machine. Love that stuff. On the other hand, as a guitar player Wilcox inspired the heck out of me, I always thought he was way underated. I think you needed to see his electric show live on a night he was really ON to fully appreciate.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

james on bass said:


> +1.
> 
> Too bad you don't really know anything about the great music and bands of the day like April Wine. :smilie_flagge17:


 
Good one!
This deserves some :banana::banana::banana:.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

plato67 said:


> As a transplanted Maritmer in Ottawa, I've noticed that April Wine doesn't get nearly as much respect here in Upper Canada. I saw them 2 (?) years ago at the Capital here in Ottawa, and they rocked as much as they did the first time I saw them in the early 80's at the Aitken Centre in Freddy. They were definately using the same settings on the Marshall's....my ears were still ringing 2 days later.
> 
> I guess it's probably the same reason why I don't understand David Wilcox's popularity here...


I've never understood why he's not more popular-doesn't seem to gig in TO much anymore. 
April Wine, on the other hand, get a ton of airplay.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

james on bass said:


> +1.
> 
> Too bad you don't really know anything about the great music and bands of the day like April Wine. :smilie_flagge17:



...i do have a vague recollection.

oops...now that's gone, too.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> Three times I tried, and three times DW seemed to be too drunk to be effective. <sigh>


...how long ago was that?

i remember seeing him when he was a junkie, but that was a very long time ago.

i also saw him as david wilcox and the teddy bears...wow! martin mull meets frank zappa.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> The 80's, maybe as late as '91.



...thought so.

that was a different david wilcox.

remember, the stones used to be sloppy, aerosmith used to dead boring, and i couldn't sing if my life depended on it.

-dh


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw David Wilcox in the late 80's and he put on a great show. I must have caught a good night then.

I also saw April Wine just about every (if not every) time they came through ton from the late 70's to the early 80's--one of the bands I've seen the most in concert. (Back when concerts were fairly cheap.)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I've seen David Wilcox a few times and met him once. Around 1978, he was just a riot. Around 1992, he was good. Met him a year later - He'd gained weight, but he was cool and sober, but it was in the middle of the afternoon.

I've never did get to see April Wine, especially in their early years. Sorry David.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Saw Wilcox in the early '80s and he was not only way too loud for the venue (most of the crowd left due to the volume), he was way too intoxicated to make much sense. When the chicks left, so did I, LOL. Never did try to see another show.

I wouldn't swear to it, but April Wine may have played my high school in the '70s. I did see them in London or Kitchener or somewhere. They were one of the bigger bands, like early Rush, who got a lot of exposure in southern Ontario.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...artists like wilcox, blue rodeo, *the hip*, neil young etc etc etc always garner respect for being true to their own unique vision, rather then trying to be pop tarts.
> 
> -dh


Love The Hip. Wish I could make sense of the lyrics. I've seen them a couple of times when they were just coming on the scene and playing the bar circuit. They were awesome.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have always been a big fan of April Wine, but only seen them once in Kingston, up close,,what a show..Gerry mercer Drum solo's """ amazing, the guys is getting near 70 yrs old..

A post on the internet took me to the April Wine web sight, so i joined. The post was about Brian Greenway having a guitar stolen, right behind him from the stage while he was playing.

Its was a Custom made Monty ( LP) with 30th April wine MOP on the headstock, So far he hasnt got it back.

But whats cool is, Brian Actually comes to the web sight and answers Questions.. No other memberhas posted as far as i know.

One question was what was the band you open up for you injoyed the most.. answer Rolling stones.

Brian is now playing a Strat and loves it.. They played at Barrie on Newyears eve ,( outdoor concernt) And Brian is playing with gloves on. ( first time i seen that)

I have asked him a few effects questions, nice to hear from a pro.

I have alot of there CD's If you dont have Nature of the best.. your missing something special. The Cd Attitude, is another winner and is recorded really well.
The first record i got really a ( 8 track) wow ,can you believe it.IM so old>>>Its was called "stand back" another great CD

They can do it all rock out or Ballads, thats probably why i like them... so much versitlity.

Never seen the Hip and i am 20 min from Kingston.. They will be playing at the new Arena when its complete.
Never seen Rush, but another great Canadian band, ( there Lyrics are out of this world...)

If you haven't seen AW, try and take in one show, the drum solo is worth it alone.. and these guy's wont be on tour forever..

Rick


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

I saw AW a couple of times in the late 70s in concert and they were great. Saw them again in the mid 80s and caught them a couple of years ago when they were playing a local bar here. I actually met and talked to Myles for a few minutes at the local music store. I was dropping off a couple of amps I'd fixed and he was in there checking things out. 

I've always been a fan of the earlier AW stuff, Slow Poke is still one of my favourite songs.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Saw Wilcox last summer at a festival in Port Colborne with Teenage Head and Sass Jordan. He was sober and bang-on.

Teenage Head stole the show though ....


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Paul said:


> And that's changed how???? :smile::smile:
> I kid because I love.



...aerosmith are sober, but still boring. the stones, however, have evolved into amazing players and a killer tight band.

-dh


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*Concert*

I think that concerts good or bad, have alot to do with how well the bands, new release has been doing.. Maybe not..

What decides , that either they put on a huge show,or just play with no effects.
I think its record and Ticket sales myself>>>

I seen Def leppard twice.. first time was amazing.." In the round" Adrenalize tour..They pulled out all the stops.
The next time.. slang tour... Just on stage like any other band, a few lights.. no biiggy.

Aerosmith seen them once they where great.. Seen ZZ top once, they sucked.. I mean No show>> just stood there playing.
You pay big bucks...dont you want to see a show.>> I do>>

Can you imagine if Kiss played the big venue's and just stood there and played.. nothing else.I dont think the reviews would be good..Kiss didnt get to the top by just playing.. they are known for there great stage show, and people expect it.

IF i see a band in a bar. Up close and personal..then its all about the band..If its in a huge Venue.. then its about the band and the show they put on..

I like the Stones, even play there songs, but for some reason have no interest in seeing them. I guess i am a bit odd.

Rick


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Aerosmith put on a good show before they got sober, now they keep writing the same song over and over again...

As for the Stones, I was at SARS Fest and people were leaving in masses when the Stones came on. Their show would have been incredibly droll if it wasn't for Angus. I also seen their Steel Wheels tour - again it looked like they were just going through the motions.

I remember always griping about not seeing any bands when I lived in the Maritimes, there are not nearly as many people as there are in Southern Ontario so we never did get many of the bigger shows. For the smaller touring bands, I think everyone dreaded the Eastern Tours as there is allot of driving between shows and the winters are bad.

Even now when I go back out east, their classic rock radio (Q-104) has a different playlist than any of the Ontario classic rock stations. When I was younger I heard of Max Webster and I knew who they were, but people I know in Ontario grew up with them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

Hamm Guitars said:


> For the smaller touring bands, I think everyone dreaded the Eastern Tours as there is allot of driving between shows and the winters are bad.


Maybe it's because all my extended family lives out East but I don't find it to be nearly as energy-sucking to tour that way. Leaving the Golden Horseshoe always means a commitment to more driving but East is never as bad as West to me. Except if you want to go to Newfoundland. And then you've got to endure one really long trek to get to St. John's. I've never done a trip that went all the way to St. John's. There just wasn't a good ROI for going that far. But to Sydney and back again: no problem. You can do it comfortably in 7-10 days and drive no more than 5-6 hours in any one stretch and play to a full house just about every night.

Going West however fills me with dread. The trek from the Barrie/cottage country area to North Bay and then into Manitoba and Saskatchewan...oh god. It's hours and hours and hours of endless driving. On the upside the small towns in between really appreciate live music.



> Even now when I go back out east, their classic rock radio (Q-104) has a different playlist than any of the Ontario classic rock stations. When I was younger I heard of Max Webster and I knew who they were, but people I know in Ontario grew up with them.


Despite syndication and conglomeration radio is still very region-specific. I love going to San Francisco because of Live 105. Who ever does their programming is great. Especially their Sunday morning show. Online is okay, but you really need the top down on the rental car and the California sunshine on your face while speeding down the 280 to appreciate it. Everyone listening to Live 105 knew who the Silversun Pickups were long before the rest of the world. I'm really glad a radio station can still help a local band like that. That you don't have to be humping someone at ClearChannel to get your stuff on the air.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I Don't mind the long hauls myself. I once drove from Hamilton ON to Red Deer Alberta (Mickey Rats) just to set up a PA and turn around and come home.

I haven't done any work out East in a realy long time. My guess is because it is just not worth it financially. I've looked for them from time to time, but no one ever seemed to be going that way.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I Don't mind the long hauls myself. I once drove from Hamilton ON to Red Deer Alberta (Mickey Rats) just to set up a PA and turn around and come home.


Holy crap! I've been known to complain if I hafta drive all the way to Ded Reer for a gig from Calgary. (90 minutes)


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

a couple of my best concert experiences were at shows that april wine was playing. i really hate big shows, wont go to any of the big draw ones anymore.
prefer to watch goddo in a bar, or wilcox at the grape and wine festival, or teenage head, or wild t. or anything that doesnt involve massive throngs of people. people always kinda ruin it for me. lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2008)

fraser said:


> a couple of my best concert experiences were at shows that april wine was playing.


I had to confirm this with my dad because I don't remember it but apparently my _first_ concert experience was April Wine. In Halifax, 1980...I was all of 3.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Paul said:


> Please take this with the good humour intended, but I can now understand the word "guitarded" in a whole new light.:smile::smile:


Yes there have been many wierd little adventures like that. It used to be as long as someone was paying the bills and there was a chance of seeing a strange girl get naked, I was in.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2008)

fraser said:


> a couple of my best concert experiences were at shows that april wine was playing. i really hate big shows, wont go to any of the big draw ones anymore.
> prefer to watch goddo in a bar, or wilcox at the grape and wine festival, or teenage head, or wild t. or anything that doesnt involve massive throngs of people. people always kinda ruin it for me. lol.


I'm too old to stand on a chair on my tip-toes.
I'm prefer the bar scene too.


----------



## Nickelo (Apr 9, 2007)

I saw April Wine for the first time in Summer 07 as the headliners of a festival and I thought they were amazing. I have listened to their records before that, but to see them live was entirely different. Great show.

The same goes for Trooper and Blue Rodeo - seen them several times each, and every time the performances get better and better. In fact, I'm going to see Blue Rodeo next month!


----------

